# Fort Pickens Pier



## AUtigerfan

Headed out to the pier Weds. night. Anything running? what are they biting on?,,,, blah blah blah, you know all the rest of what I'm wanting to know. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaster

Wed. Night? You camping? If so, black snapper may be caught around the old pier, or were this time last year. Other than that, maybe some stray trout probably sharks as well.


----------



## AUtigerfan

Night Owl Pass for Ft. Pickens.


----------



## jaster

Thought they were doing away with it? Or would have got mone this year


----------



## bakbone

You can still get your night owl pass.


----------



## AUtigerfan

They said they will stop selling them in Dec.


----------



## Yo-Zuri

AUtigerfan said:


> They said they will stop selling them in Dec.


I was told the regular hours may expand at the turn of the year (2016).


----------



## AUtigerfan

It's the gov't! They have no clue!


----------



## J0nesi

Yo-Zuri said:


> I was told the regular hours may expand at the turn of the year (2016).


it'd b nice if they opened earlier. 5 am instead of 7 would be better for us early birds.


----------



## slackwolf

AUtigerfan said:


> They said they will stop selling them in Dec.


I thought I read somewhere that all the current Night owl passes expire in August and that was it? It reminded me of Alabama hunting licenses is only reason I sorta remember it. Maybe I was wrong or read proposals?


----------



## Boat-Dude

The NightOwl pass ends in DEC. FACT


----------



## slackwolf

Pier-Dude said:


> The NightOwl pass ends in DEC. FACT


Ends meaning they all expire in December, or they stop selling them in December and still good for 1 year after issue date? 

I didn't get a new one this year when I got my new annual pass since I knew I wouldn't have time to use it until the fall and was thinking August. Oh well....


----------



## Yakavelli

slackwolf said:


> Ends meaning they all expire in December, or they stop selling them in December and still good for 1 year after issue date?
> 
> I didn't get a new one this year when I got my new annual pass since I knew I wouldn't have time to use it until the fall and was thinking August. Oh well....


My dad tried to get a night owl pass two weeks ago and they talked him out if it because it would be invalid come the end of the year.


----------



## Boat-Dude

slackwolf said:


> Ends meaning they all expire in December, or they stop selling them in December and still good for 1 year after issue date?
> 
> I didn't get a new one this year when I got my new annual pass since I knew I wouldn't have time to use it until the fall and was thinking August. Oh well....


They will stop selling them in DEC.
They will not ever use a Night Owl pass after DEC.
They are getting rid of the Night Owl pass all together, DEC is the last month they will recognize it.


----------



## FlatsAssassin5

Flounder and black snapper are next to the old pier I would try that side first


----------



## Favorite76

I just renewed my night owl pass the beginning of July. It says on the on the pass " expires December 31 2015". They are not issuing any more passes after 12-31-2015 and any pass bought before then will expire on 12-31-2015. They have also increased night owl pass compliance checks. I watched 3 vehicles get tickets Saturday night and made to leave asap after he checked mine. They came in the gate mins after me so someone gave them the code for access. This was Saturday night about 11 pm near the pier parking lot.


----------



## Favorite76

Annual passes have also gone up to 30 bucks. Still extremely cheap tho.


----------



## ThaFish

Favorite76 said:


> Annual passes have also gone up to 30 bucks. Still extremely cheap tho.


That's not cheap at all. At least compared to Wisconsin. Here it's $20 for a state park pass. That is all-inclusive. All state parks are included & so are all boat ramps at state parks. No bullshit extra fees or passes for different parks like in Florida. That's one thing I absolutely despise about Florida...


----------



## Favorite76

ThaFish said:


> That's not cheap at all. At least compared to Wisconsin. Here it's $20 for a state park pass. That is all-inclusive. All state parks are included & so are all boat ramps at state parks. No bullshit extra fees or passes for different parks like in Florida. That's one thing I absolutely despise about Florida...


30 bucks is cheap compared to not having an annual pass and paying 8 bucks every week. Granted 20 bucks is even cheaper for all their parks but 30 bucks for 3 parks is not at all expensive.


----------



## Yakavelli

Favorite76 said:


> 30 bucks is cheap compared to not having an annual pass and paying 8 bucks every week. Granted 20 bucks is even cheaper for all their parks but 30 bucks for 3 parks is not at all expensive.


They've raised it to $15 per vehicle. It's not $8 anymore...


----------



## Yakavelli

ThaFish said:


> That's not cheap at all. At least compared to Wisconsin. Here it's $20 for a state park pass. That is all-inclusive. All state parks are included & so are all boat ramps at state parks. No bullshit extra fees or passes for different parks like in Florida. That's one thing I absolutely despise about Florida...


A state park pass is valid at all state parks in Florida and ramp fees are not extra. Ft Pickens is not a state park, it's a national park.

Basically...what are you talking about?

The state park pass is considerably more expensive tho. Last I checked it was $60 for a single person or $120 for a family. That said, I think there are over 150 state parks in florida. How many are in Wisconsin...40 or 50?


----------



## Favorite76

Yakavelli said:


> They've raised it to $15 per vehicle. It's not $8 anymore...


That makes the 30 bucks for the annual pass that much more of a bargain compared to paying weekly. My point is still valid that the 30 buck for the annual is extremely cheap.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

ThaFish said:


> That's not cheap at all. At least compared to Wisconsin. Here it's $20 for a state park pass. That is all-inclusive. All state parks are included & so are all boat ramps at state parks. No bullshit extra fees or passes for different parks like in Florida. That's one thing I absolutely despise about Florida...


Wisconsin??? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do like your casinos up there though.


----------



## Yakavelli

Favorite76 said:


> That makes the 30 bucks for the annual pass that much more of a bargain compared to paying weekly. My point is still valid that the 30 buck for the annual is extremely cheap.


Agreed. $30 is great!


----------



## ChileRelleno

After Dec will we be able to access the park 24/7 via a gate code, or have to wait for regular hours.


----------



## Yakavelli

I was under the impression night access was going to be eliminated. Just what I've heard. I'll fully admit I have no idea what the official word is...


----------



## Favorite76

ChileRelleno said:


> After Dec will we be able to access the park 24/7 via a gate code, or have to wait for regular hours.


After 12/31/2015 there will be no more night owl admittance which mean unless you bought a camping spot you will have to be gone at sunset and can only return when the gates open.


----------



## fishmagician

What I was told today was that in Jan. 16 they will open at 5:00A and the passes will be no more....


----------



## bakbone

Well with all that info, that pretty much sucks!!!!! I guess it's gonna be day time or nothing.


----------



## Boat-Dude

bakbone said:


> Well with all that info, that pretty much sucks!!!!! I guess it's gonna be day time or nothing.


Yeah those 2am mullet runs are pretty much over at the pier.


----------



## ThaFish

Yakavelli said:


> A state park pass is valid at all state parks in Florida and ramp fees are not extra. Ft Pickens is not a state park, it's a national park.
> 
> Basically...what are you talking about?
> 
> The state park pass is considerably more expensive tho. Last I checked it was $60 for a single person or $120 for a family. That said, I think there are over 150 state parks in florida. How many are in Wisconsin...40 or 50?


Gettin' a little salty there eh bud? 

We have 47 state parks. The ones that are recognized as National Parks, such as Devil's Lake State Park, are accessible via the state park pass you buy here as well. You do not need to purchase a separate pass like you do with Fort Pickens. & the $20 pass you buy here is a vehicle pass. As in, the pass is good for an entire vehicle's worth of people, regardless if they're a family or not (like with the $120 family pass in Florida). 

Basically, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Yakavelli

Nah...not salty. The $120 pass is a bit ridiculous. I honestly think it has a lot to do with this being such a tourist state. Park service knows how much money they can generate with entry fees on a day to day basis. It sux...I know. I wasn't getting "salty" lol, just clarifying. You literally said something about every park not recognizing the state park pass. Didn't sound like you knew Pickens was run by a whole other group of people.

This Devil's Lake state Park sounds pretty much like a state park to me. Same park service, same park pass as the rest of the "state parks". If "state park" is in the title, why would you argue that it's a national park that accepts state park passes? I'm not being an ass here. You're just confusing me lol.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF




----------



## fishnhuntguy

not sure why they make the night owl pass so hard to get and expire so quick. Seems like the way the country is going we need more kids and people in general getting into fishing and outdoor activities. Also one would think if they sell more passes the dumbasses would take in more money for the broke govt. they work for...........Govt., Mgt., and women, don't try to figure them out !


----------



## Cory S.

I emailed them an hour or so ago and they just replied that the new operating hours are going to be 5am-10pm. Just an FYI. 

Cory


----------



## Boat-Dude

:thumbsup:


----------



## J0nesi

Cory S. said:


> I emailed them an hour or so ago and they just replied that the new operating hours are going to be 5am-10pm. Just an FYI.
> 
> Cory


that's great!!! thanks for the info


----------

